
The War Story – 1965 BBC documentary about nuclear war - jbattle
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/the-fictional-nuke-film-that-won-the-oscar-for-best-documentary-b63b42798aeb
======
Finnucane
My high school chemistry teacher showed us this film in class. This was c.
1980, so early Reagan cold war era. It didn't seem that far away. The pseudo-
documentary presentation didn't pull any punches, unlike Hollywood type
treatments.

------
jbattle
There is a copy with the full film here (it's about 50 minutes long)

[https://vimeo.com/90896890](https://vimeo.com/90896890)

